# What does this mean?



## Derek H (Dec 7, 2008)

Mornin' All,
Came across these 2 words on a post. Bablefish only repeats the words.

Automono and automato. 
Nice little words, with perhaps a sinister, income tax, leaning, if read in context.
Thanks, Derek.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Derek H said:


> Mornin' All,
> Came across these 2 words on a post. Bablefish only repeats the words.
> 
> Automono and automato.
> ...


_*Autonomo*_ basically means self-employed

we often use it to describe the autonomo payment - the obligatory monthly 'national insurance' payment

this is around 250 euros per month - either more or less depending upon your age

payment goes towards pension & state health care


----------



## Derek H (Dec 7, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> _*Autonomo*_ basically means self-employed
> 
> we often use it to describe the autonomo payment - the obligatory monthly 'national insurance' payment
> 
> ...


Thanks again. There will be more questions, believe me.


----------



## anles (Feb 11, 2009)

Derek H said:


> Mornin' All,
> Came across these 2 words on a post. Bablefish only repeats the words.
> 
> Automono and automato.
> ...


They were both wrongly spelt Automono= monkey car maybe o even cute car ...lol
Antónomo as Pesky said is self-employed and Autómata is a machine capable of making certain movements such as those used in assembly lines.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

anles said:


> They were both wrongly spelt Automono= monkey car maybe o even cute car ...lol
> Antónomo as Pesky said is self-employed and Autómata is a machine capable of making certain movements such as those used in assembly lines.


Pesky???


did I have a name change


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2010)

anles said:


> They were both wrongly spelt Automono= monkey car maybe o even cute car ...lol


:clap2:


----------



## anles (Feb 11, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> Pesky???
> 
> 
> did I have a name change


so sorrrrrrrry xabiachica


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

anles said:


> so sorrrrrrrry xabiachica


you're forgiven



don't do it again:whip:


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

There is another word which has been given a number of translations and you often see it painted onto rock walls and the sides of mountains, COTO. I have heard it means hunting allowed and also it means it is a land ownership claim. I have asked a number of Spaniards and they say they don't know. Anyone here got a definitive answer?


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

thrax said:


> There is another word which has been given a number of translations and you often see it painted onto rock walls and the sides of mountains, COTO. I have heard it means hunting allowed and also it means it is a land ownership claim. I have asked a number of Spaniards and they say they don't know. Anyone here got a definitive answer?



Coto English Spanish Translation | Traductor ingles español



> Coto
> masculine noun
> 1. preserve
> coto de caza -> game preserve
> ...


On a sign in the campo it is a hunting reserve I believe


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

thanks - seems like an awful lot of hunting reserves around the Competa Torrox region....


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

thrax said:


> thanks - seems like an awful lot of hunting reserves around the Competa Torrox region....


They're everywhere here as well (Campo de Gibraltar/Serrania de Ronda). In the Serrania - around Jubrique / Genalguacil they hunt the biggest black boar you have ever seen - scary. Apparently they are not indigenous but were introduced some time ago by a rich Arab specifically for hunting and have gone native.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I was lucky enough to attend a BBQ last year where a Spanish family donated a massive wild boar their son had shot. It was unbelievably delicious...


----------



## Antalucia (May 28, 2009)

If you live outside the cities in rural areas you can often hear shotguns going off. There are restrictions (at least around here) as to when you can hunt game -. not too sure if any one takes them seriously though.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Yes , apparently if there are no coto de caza signs ( which mean that the hunting is for the landowners only ) then the hunters are quite within their rights to hunt on your property.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

thrax said:


> I was lucky enough to attend a BBQ last year where a Spanish family donated a massive wild boar their son had shot. It was unbelievably delicious...


It's called Jabali - wonderful meat. I believe it has to be tested before being eaten but I've no idea what for:noidea:


----------

